# FREE Pelican Resort - St. Martin



## judyjht (Dec 28, 2008)

I saw this posting on Craigs List if anyone is interested.  I don't know anything about it.


I have a time share in St Marteen, at the Pelican Resort, we do not use it any longer, and hopefully someone can take it away....of course there is a small catch...the timeshare itself is FREE, but there is a maintenace fee due for 2009, ($ 828.00 ) , and a "special assesment fee" (one time only) for the last year hurricane down there ($ 383.00 ) , I have the transfer of ownership papers, and that fee is $ 135.00 ...BUT the timeshare is a deedable week and it is in a beautiful resort ...week # 38 , and unit C14A , a one bedroom unit on the Marina side....of course this week can be exchanged, and used ANYWHERE at ANYTIME. This is a PRIME "red time" and in a warm tropical location.
Pelicanresort.com is the site you may look at the property, and everything it offers. Serious interest only.....please e-mail me at Jjm3t@aol.com , I will respond as soon as possible. ( all the fees will have to be paid with the transfer of ownership papers filled out ) Thank You Jjm3t@aol.com


----------



## Judy (Dec 28, 2008)

judyjht said:


> of course this week can be exchanged, and used ANYWHERE at ANYTIME.


:hysterical:


----------



## JudyS (Dec 28, 2008)

judyjht said:


> .....of course this week can be exchanged, and used ANYWHERE at ANYTIME. ....





Judy said:


> :hysterical:



Yeah, that was my thought, too. This can be exchanged for _something,_ but certainly not _everything_.

I don't think this timeshare is worth having, even for free.  Caribbean ownerships generally provide less legal protections than ones in the US, there are exchange rate fluctuations in the MFs to worry about, and the MF here is just too high for what you get.  Contrary to what the ad says, this is not a prime-time week.  It's in September, at the peak of hurricane season, which is as low as it gets in the Caribbean.  

I am curious though -- where on Craigslist (what city and what listing category) did you find this?  

By the way, we have 3 Judys in a row responding here!


----------



## judyjht (Dec 28, 2008)

It was in the Boston list.  I forget what it was under.

He must have removed it - I cannot find it anywhere now!  Maybe he gave it away!


----------



## jadejar (Dec 28, 2008)

I have no response to the Pelican timeshare issue, but I thought I might be able to extend the post to 4 Judy's in a row.      What is the current world record?

Judy


----------



## JudyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Lets make it 5.

I don't like the Pelican location anyway, its way to congested for me.


----------



## Judith Frye (Jan 1, 2009)

*Does a Judith count?*

I used to be Judy as a child, and still am, to my family!


----------



## big1ed (Jun 23, 2009)

*Judy Judy Judy*

Gee, wasn't that a famous line in a movie?? LOL....


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 25, 2009)

judyjht said:


> I saw this posting on Craigs List if anyone is interested.  I don't know anything about it.
> 
> 
> a "special assesment fee" (one time only)



This part was pretty funny, too.  Right, one time only.


----------

